# LED Monitor besser?



## krucki (1. September 2009)

Hi, 
ich überlege mir demnächst einen neuen Monitor zu kaufen. Habe überlegt zwischen dem Samsung T 240 und den LG 2453TQ.
Jetzt habe ich aber gesehen das beide Hersteller neue Monitore rausbringen mit LED Hintergrundbeleuchtung.
LG W2486L
Samsung XL2370 LED
Hat jemand schon erste Test gesehen oder durch Zufall gefunden.
Gibt es noch andere Vorteile ausser den geringeren Stromverbauch und dem höheren dyn. Kontrast? 
Mich verwundert es ein wenig das die Helligkeit mit 250cd bei beiden Herstellern 50cd geringer ist als bei den älteren Monitoren ohne LED Technik. Wieso ist bei den neuere Monitoren mt einem dunkleren Bild zu rechnen?
Hoffe jemand kann mir helfen und danke dafür.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. September 2009)

Wenn du genug Geld hast nehm LED, ansonsten reichen auch die beiden anderen von dir genannten


----------



## EyeForce (2. September 2009)

samsung:
[User-Review] Samsung XL2370 LED *FAZIT* - Forum de Luxx

für das andere hab ich keinen, aber samsung find ich sowieso als beste monitor marke


----------



## STSLeon (2. September 2009)

Wenn dann LED. Habe selbst ein LED Display am Netbook und der nächste große Monitor wird auch ein LED. Ausleuchtung und Farbechtheit sind einfach genial. Vor den anderen Vorteilen, wie dem geringen Stromverbrauch ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## kelevra (2. September 2009)

Schließe mich STSLeon an.

Wenn du es dir leisten kannst, hol dir einen LED-Monitor. Kontrast, Farbwiedergabe und Ausleuchtung sind bei LED-Monitoren deutlich besser.


----------



## Zerebo (2. September 2009)

Hab nen Samsung Lcd-Tv,sogar mit smart Led, und muss auch sagen,dass Bild echt super ist.Gut man kann es nicht direkt mit Monitoren Vergleichen aber ich denk schon das Led, wie schon gesagt, vorteile bringt.


----------



## krucki (4. September 2009)

Danke für die Komentare. Ich tendiere nun eher zu einem LED Monitor. Habe auf prad.de den Test zum kleinen Bruder LG Flatron W2286L gelesen. Der hat mich schon leicht abgeschreckt da ich nicht vor habe noch für ca. 150€ ein Kolorimeter zu kaufen. Kann nur hoffen das der Samsung auch so ausführlich irgednwo getestet wird, vielleicht sogar bei prad. Schade das Samsung auch keinen 24 Zoll Pendanten zum LG 2486L rausgebracht hat.


----------

